# Need a new wifi modem to use with BSNL broadband modem



## Manickaraj (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi guys,

I need to get a new wifi modem for my BSNL broadband. I am on 512 kbps unlimited plan. Should I get the one being supplied by BSNL or should I get a better one myself? I am thinking of getting D-Link GLB-802C router ADSL2/2+. My budget is 1.5k. Thanks in advance guys  

I also would like to know about warranty.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 19, 2010)

Stay clear of D-Link routers. They aren't good. I suggest you to look for an OpenWRT compatible Linksys router (Wireless Access point)


----------



## sinoop_joy (Oct 19, 2010)

Isn't it possible to get a normal LAN wifi router and use old modem's output to route it ?

If u want that, go for netgear modems... Go for N+ modems as they got the best range.
But they are costlier.

And Dlink is not gud..


----------



## Manickaraj (Oct 20, 2010)

sinoop_joy said:


> Isn't it possible to get a normal LAN wifi router and use old modem's output to route it ?
> 
> If u want that, go for netgear modems... Go for N+ modems as they got the best range.
> But they are costlier.
> ...



My current modem doen't work properly. Can u guys suggest a good modem under 1.5k.  

Netgear Wireless G Router [WGR614] is this a good modem to buy? It is priced around 1.6k. Pls give me ur suggestions too. Thanks


----------



## sinoop_joy (Oct 20, 2010)

I dont know any specific models dude..
Sorry.. But i know that for best signal range ,u need to buy the N+ type routers. I got an internal wifi card of Netgear. It gives me range problems..
It is of 'g' type.
And my bro bought the D-Link router and he is always having problems with that...


----------



## Manickaraj (Oct 31, 2010)

sinoop_joy said:


> I dont know any specific models dude..
> Sorry.. But i know that for best signal range ,u need to buy the N+ type routers. I got an internal wifi card of Netgear. It gives me range problems..
> It is of 'g' type.
> And my bro bought the D-Link router and he is always having problems with that...



Thanks man. I bought a teracom wifi modem from bsnl as my budget dint give me much options.


----------



## busymaverick (Nov 14, 2010)

I use LinkSyS WAG120N, works great with BSNL.


----------



## rgvarma_26 (Jun 7, 2011)

busymaverick said:


> I use LinkSyS WAG120N, works great with BSNL.



Hai Busymaverick

Yesterfay i have bought Linksys WAG120N and i am also using BSNL BB ...

can you please tell me the procedure to get internet wireless and through LAN also..

Please reply me..


----------



## mrintech (Jun 7, 2011)

I have been using WGR614 Model v10 and it's a great router


----------



## evewin89 (Dec 14, 2011)

can anyone tell me the price of WGR614 Model v10 and is this model still the best for using with bsnl or LinkSyS WAG120N is a better one?


----------



## busymaverick (Dec 19, 2011)

Costs have greatly reduced in the last six months..

For your budget u will get low end modem/routers
IBall is low priced modem.. I cannot give a review about that..

Routers Price List India: Network Components: Flipkart.com

select a modem from here and post your selection. If possible i will check that out and let u know..

Up ur budget to 2500 and get a netgear.
Cisco(WAG120N) one is costlier..

Flipkart: Cisco Linksys Wireless-N Home ADSL2 Modem Router: Router

this is the WAG120N that i was talking about.



rgvarma_26 said:


> Hai Busymaverick
> 
> Yesterfay i have bought Linksys WAG120N and i am also using BSNL BB ...
> 
> ...




I know its too late to reply.. but i have been offline for 6 months..
using GPRS so not much activity 
If u still need the clarifications please mail me on busymaverick@gmail.com


----------

